# hiking with infant



## castleman003 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm trying to find some small hikes that aren't too challenging something I can take my 5 week old son on any ideas?


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey! Awesome question. Congrats on the baby. I have a four month old now 

I will tell you this. My wife almost killed me when I suggested taking him hiking at 1 month old. 

In general I do think they suggest waiting for your first round of immunizations which I think are at the 10 or 12 week mark or something like that. That said, we definitely did stroller around up and down our street where we live, but I didn't put him in a carrier and go for a real hike or anything. If I did I probably would have kept it to 30 - 45 min, maybe a reservoir loop or something like that, since they need to eat / change / sleep so often.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2012)

castleman003 said:


> I'm trying to find some small hikes that aren't too challenging something I can take my 5 week old son on any ideas?



You need to wait until he's strong enough to hold his own head up unless you are using some kind of wrap that will support it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You need to wait until he's strong enough to hold his own head up unless you are using some kind of wrap that will support it.



I agree.  That is what I was told.  I waited until my daughter was six months old and even then she hated it at first.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

Kudos on the initiative though


----------



## castleman003 (Nov 8, 2012)

good to know thanks for the info everyone looks like I will most likely need to wait until spring to start him in on hiking


----------

